# Nick ~ 6 months...



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

We've hit the 6 month mark! 

Finally wearing his big boy collar, that's still a little to big!





For some reason he loves carrying the water bucket around..


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

He LOVES that bucket, doesn't he. They grow up too fast. Handsome young lad.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He gives me major black, GSD, puppy fever!!!! :wub:

The blacks look fabulous in red!


----------



## StingRay (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice pup


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Soooooooo handsome!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

He'll be getting a "little" pool this weekend.. Lets see how long it lasts!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

He is stunning! And cute.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Great looking boy!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Apsel used to do that when he was 3-5 months. He drank so much water, still does really, that he'd be out before I knew it, but he'd bring the bowl to me to show me. It was cute for awhile, but then he started getting picky about how fresh the water was and would bring half full bowls sloshing water all the way, which never worked out well with the living room carpet...


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

G-burg said:


> He'll be getting a "little" pool this weekend.. Lets see how long it lasts!


I have visions of you investing in one of those stock tanks like I have.. LOL... :wild:


----------



## kiza (Jul 10, 2014)

G-burg said:


> For some reason he loves carrying the water bucket around..


Well, every kid needs a toy.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

What a handsome guy! He looks a lot like my girl, especially his expression in the second pic.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

He's looking really good. Love the determination on his face in the bucket photo, and the handle on his head.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> I have visions of you investing in one of those stock tanks like I have.. LOL...


I know, right?!

Yes, he can be a very determined pup, Jason.. I'll have to send you his tracking video from last weekend!


----------



## phiction (Nov 20, 2012)

He looks a bit like my Lucy. When she was Nick's age, she loved to carry around a plastic planter. She's two now, and while she's settled down a bit, she's still a playful puppy. Enjoy your boy.


----------

